# How to disable New Google Play Protect



## droopyar (Jul 20, 2017)

I notice google will installed and monitor (scan my device without my consent) with the new Google Play protect tool.

How to uninstall permanent or BLOCK it from scanning my device?

Google says it is an antivirus, but ALL antivirus are backdoor, same as samsung Smart Guard that send all your files on the background to Chetahh mobile.

I dont want to have ANY antivirus on my device, as all are backdoor now. Even kaspersky is backdoor, thats why USA has officially remove it from ALL their servers.


----------



## vtec303 (Aug 4, 2017)

I am also trying to find out a way to completely disable it but no joy till yet, hopefully someone might build a app to do that, cheers.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 5, 2017)

droopyar said:


> I notice google will installed and monitor (scan my device without my consent) with the new Google Play protect tool. How to uninstall permanent or BLOCK it from scanning my device? Google says it is an antivirus, but ALL antivirus are backdoor, same as samsung Smart Guard that send all your files on the background to Chetahh mobile. I dont want to have ANY antivirus on my device, as all are backdoor now. Even kaspersky is backdoor, thats why USA has officially remove it from ALL their servers.

Click to collapse




vtec303 said:


> I am also trying to find out a way to completely disable it but no joy till yet, hopefully someone might build a app to do that, cheers.

Click to collapse



That's called a PSA (Poisoned System Directories) warning from Google Play that warns users to uninstall various apps that Google determines as being bad for your device. For example, apps that are SELinux-related and others. 

If you want, the following link has a nice little "how to" for Disabling those pesky "App is harmful" Security Alerts:

How to Disable the Android's (‘App is harmful’) Security Alert

There's apps out there that are good and legit that Google deems as being bad for your device but, there's others that are dangerous for your device. 

It just comes down to the individual being careful with what they install as well as where the apps come from. 

So be careful and safe with your device! 

I wish you the best of luck! 

______________
*PLEASE NOTE: I welcome any member to help with further valuable information/clarification for any of my posts.*

*×MY DEVELOPMENTS×*
*[APP][TOOL][4.2+]The SELinux Toggler*
*[ZIP][TOOL][AIO]BusyBox Stericson Binary Installer v1.26.2 {BB/TB Auto-Symlink}*
*×IN DEVELOPMENT×*
*[APP][TOOL][4.2+][OFFICIAL]The SELinux Switch*
*Will Supersede "The SELinux Toggler"*
*[APP][UNOFFICIAL][4.2+]XDA Forum Classic*
*[APP][UNOFFICIAL][4.2+]XDA Reader Classic*


----------



## zamzenos (Aug 10, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> That's called a PSA (Poisoned System Directories) warning from Google Play that warns users to uninstall various apps that Google determines as being bad for your device. For example, apps that are SELinux-related and others.
> 
> If you want, the following link has a nice little "how to" for Disabling those pesky "App is harmful" Security Alerts:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the point of this post? OP asks how to remove it, not how to love it...


----------



## Telyx (Aug 10, 2017)

droopyar said:


> I notice google will installed and monitor (scan my device without my consent) with the new Google Play protect tool.
> 
> How to uninstall permanent or BLOCK it from scanning my device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In Settings/Google, scroll down to Security, tap Google Play Protect, turn off "Scan device for security threats."


----------



## zamzenos (Aug 11, 2017)

Telyx said:


> In Settings/Google, scroll down to Security, tap Google Play Protect, turn off "Scan device for security threats."

Click to collapse



I'm afraid that does not turn PP off. It only limits its snooping to Play Store apps. Who knows what else it is doing.

Basic point: you cannot uninstall, delete, remove, completely stop PP. It (Google) owns your phone.


----------



## Telyx (Aug 11, 2017)

it appears to have completely stopped scanning in my ZTE Blade V8 Pro.


----------



## Asr sai teja (Sep 2, 2017)

Google Play Protect can be easily disabled from the settings >>google

---------- Post added at 05:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 AM ----------

http://www.droidbro.com/every-thing-one-know-google-play-protect-android-security/


----------



## Supermatt01 (Sep 8, 2017)

Asr sai teja said:


> Google Play Protect can be easily disabled from the settings >>google
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 AM ----------
> 
> http://www.droidbro.com/every-thing-one-know-google-play-protect-android-security/

Click to collapse



That's not helpful, it has been stated more than once that that didn't stop this intrusive power grab, it merely limits it a tad. I too am put out that Google could be so brazen and the public at large hasn't even raised as much as an eyebrow. Let their favorite soccer team lose and there's rioting in the streets, attack personal privacy, no problem.


----------



## itasterix (Nov 7, 2017)

Google Play Protect cannot be disabled from "settings >>google"
I have done but it continue to tell me that "lucky patcher" is dangerous !!
Anobody has found a way ?


----------



## xanthrax (Nov 7, 2017)

itasterix said:


> Google Play Protect cannot be disabled from "settings >>google"
> I have done but it continue to tell me that "lucky patcher" is dangerous !!
> Anobody has found a way ?

Click to collapse



Lucky patcher it is considered warez reason why we do not allow any kind of talk about this 
Forum rules


> 6. Do not post or request warez.
> 
> If a piece of software requires you to pay to use it, then pay for it. We do not accept warez nor do we permit members to request, post, promote or describe ways in which warez, cracks, serial codes or other means of avoiding payment, can be obtained or used. This is a site of developers, i.e. the sort of people who create such software. When you cheat a software developer, you cheat us as a community.

Click to collapse


----------



## santamanga (Nov 11, 2017)

itasterix said:


> Google Play Protect cannot be disabled from "settings >>google"
> I have done but it continue to tell me that xxx is dangerous !!
> Anobody has found a way ?

Click to collapse



Double tap on the notification. Disable notification rights for Playstore. Disable play protect searches. Enable notifications again. 
Edit... Nope. Not working.


----------



## ettore88 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi guys.Id ike to disable Google Play Protect on my S7 Edge.I tried entering Settings - Google - Security. I tapped up Google Play Protect...Unfortunately, nothing appears!Why?I use stock fw.My device is rooted.How can i fix it?THX in advance.


----------



## Jahrakz (Dec 16, 2017)

I dont have Google Play Protect on my samsung s5....  i just cant find it at all . Is there another way to disable it.


----------



## User848 (Dec 20, 2017)

ok I found *Settings/Google/Security Security Status, Google Play Protect*, it says Harmful app detected (about Lucky Patcher)
when I tap on this nothing happens, so there is no way to disable this!!!


----------



## TeoTeste (Jan 10, 2018)

itasterix said:


> Google Play Protect cannot be disabled from "settings >>google"
> I have done but it continue to tell me that "*an app*" is dangerous !!
> Anobody has found a way ?

Click to collapse



The only way to stop Google telling you that some apps are potentially dangerous for your device, AFTER you have disabled Play Protect, is to turn off the notifications from Play Store.
I don't know if you wanna do that, cause this will absolutely kill any notification from the Store. If that's ok with you then that's the only way to stop being harassed by Google.

P.S. -> I've done this and i'm happy with it, but i don't care about notifications at all. I'm NOT responsible if your device will be harmed in any way if you decide to go this way.

Cheers


----------



## altera011 (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm also having the same issue I have viper4android installed and I keep getting the notification every hour so I stopped bothering.

Google says; *deal with it.*


----------



## the_scotsman (Feb 21, 2018)

altera011 said:


> I'm also having the same issue I have viper4android installed and I keep getting the notification every hour so I stopped bothering.
> 
> Google says; *deal with it.*

Click to collapse



I had this too....it kept telling me Viper4Android is bad etc....

But, if you click on that notification, it pops up a window. You can then tell it to ignore this app, and use it anyway. it will no longer prompt you about the app again


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 27, 2018)

Telyx said:


> In Settings/Google, scroll down to Security, tap Google Play Protect, turn off "Scan device for security threats."

Click to collapse



I was able to disable it by going to the Play Store, hitting menu button ≡, and ticking the " Scan device for security threats" radio button


----------



## Zatzu_Uy (Mar 4, 2018)

*Try this*



droopyar said:


> I notice google will installed and monitor (scan my device without my consent) with the new Google Play protect tool.
> 
> How to uninstall permanent or BLOCK it from scanning my device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




try Settings> Google> Security> Google Play Protect. And find something that'll disable it (it worked on moto G)


----------



## droopyar (Jul 20, 2017)

I notice google will installed and monitor (scan my device without my consent) with the new Google Play protect tool.

How to uninstall permanent or BLOCK it from scanning my device?

Google says it is an antivirus, but ALL antivirus are backdoor, same as samsung Smart Guard that send all your files on the background to Chetahh mobile.

I dont want to have ANY antivirus on my device, as all are backdoor now. Even kaspersky is backdoor, thats why USA has officially remove it from ALL their servers.


----------



## ABSarah (Mar 5, 2018)

You can disable Google Play Protect on your device by following a few simple steps. However, unless you really know what you’re doing, it is advisable that you keep it on for your and your device’s safety. You can find the option to enable or disable Google Play Protect in the same Settings -> Google -> Security -> Google Play Protect page, where you will find options “Scan device for security threats” and “Improve harmful app detection“
While the first option is enabled by default, you can enable the second option if you want to make sure that the apps you installed via third party sources are scanned for malware.


----------



## stealthymonk (Mar 13, 2018)

ABSarah said:


> You can disable Google Play Protect on your device by following a few simple steps. However, unless you really know what you’re doing, it is advisable that you keep it on for your and your device’s safety. You can find the option to enable or disable Google Play Protect in the same Settings -> Google -> Security -> Google Play Protect page, where you will find options “Scan device for security threats” and “Improve harmful app detection“
> While the first option is enabled by default, you can enable the second option if you want to make sure that the apps you installed via third party sources are scanned for malware.

Click to collapse



Yes this is how to disable it - this is what I did - Now of course - we have a new annoying notification telling us that play protect needs to be turned on. How does one make Google cease and desist - I'm about ready to uninstall this Playstore business as it seems largely concerned with problem creation.


----------



## Centaurwarrunner (Mar 16, 2018)

*Simple solution*

Settings - google - security - google play protect - disable. 
I was able to install lucky patcher.


----------



## zelendel (Mar 16, 2018)

Centaurwarrunner said:


> Settings - google - security - google play protect - disable.
> I was able to install lucky patcher.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't be so proud of that.


----------



## KaaMyA (Mar 22, 2018)

Centaurwarrunner said:


> Settings - google - security - google play protect - disable.
> I was able to install lucky patcher.

Click to collapse



Well... I don't know if this is related to solve problems with that Lucky Patcher app, but, I found this helpful in other cases:

Looks like Play Protect logs all apps found in your phone while its  settings are turned on. 
Turning them off wont erase  what was already found and labeled as risky, so, Play Protect will still ask  you to uninstall those apps.

So, if you  want to disable those persistent mesagess where System is asking you to  Uninstall X or Y app, what you have to do is disable those Play Protect  settings BEFORE you install any app which could mean a risk (by Google).


----------



## zelendel (Mar 22, 2018)

KaaMyA said:


> Well... I don't know if this is related to solve problems with that Lucky Patcher app, but, I found this helpful in other cases:
> 
> Looks like Play Protect logs all apps found in your phone while its  settings are turned on.
> Turning them off wont erase  what was already found and labeled as risky, so, Play Protect will still ask  you to uninstall those apps.
> ...

Click to collapse




You should know better then me toning that Warez app as it is banned on this site. People who use it are in for their own surprises.


----------



## KaaMyA (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for clarify this. You`re right.


----------



## maddstealth (Mar 30, 2018)

How do I get rid of this on my Huawei Union 538?  I'm trying to install Kingroot on the bloody thing and it won't go through because of this crap.  Also, there's no "google play protect" option under the security settings of this phone.  Am I just ****ed or what?


----------



## zelendel (Mar 30, 2018)

maddstealth said:


> How do I get rid of this on my Huawei Union 538?  I'm trying to install Kingroot on the bloody thing and it won't go through because of this crap.  Also, there's no "google play protect" option under the security settings of this phone.  Am I just ****ed or what?

Click to collapse




Ill be honest. That is the last thing you want to use. It is known for installing crapware on devices.


----------



## GrayHAtmaster (Mar 31, 2018)

*Disable ey*

You can disable the security popup by Settings -> Google -> Security -> (Play Protect) And uncheck “Scan Device for Security threats”

If there are more details under that tab, then comment below.

For safer app installation, you can disable Unknown Sources in Settings -> Security -> Disable "Allow installation of apps from unknown source"

For safer browsing, you can install firefox for Android, and add ublock origin as an adblocker extension when browsing the web.

---------- Post added at 02:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 AM ----------

This is  the dangerous way to remove that. But i think it will work.
U may need rooted device ey.
Goto es file manager , try to remove or uninstall Google play services and Google playstore cause its useless without Google services. But don't worry is u don't have apk store, u can install black market .
But....
There are other seperate processes and functions which can also be disabled: e.g.disabling com.android.providers.partnerbookmarks will remove the annoying unwanted bookmarks in Chrome, but I would be very careful about disabling any of these options if you're unsure about what you're doing...


----------



## Jhumsmt (Apr 25, 2018)

After disabling google play protect (more like google harassment service) like everyone said here, just let it to remove that application than you can install it again and this time there will be no warning.

edit: not worked. only way to get rid of it:
open google.com, login, on top right corner click blue button "my account"
in "sign-in and security" section choose "Apps with account access"
change "Allow less secure apps" to ON
after some time passed, i noticed next day, that notification will be gone. Its not instantly effected to my phone.


----------



## JS Patel (May 2, 2018)

*Blocked By Play Protect warning Popup*

Hi,

I am getting warning message popup while installing android apk from non playstore server i.e "Blocked By Play Protect"  This app can damage your device , add hidden charges to your mobile bill or steal your personal information.


Can any one help me from this problem that how to fix it.
I google many but not found any satisfactory result.


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 18, 2018)

I just wanted to give you all a heads up regarding the disabling of the "Google Play Protect" feature... 

I'm close to beginning a "Closed Beta" testing for this for only a handful of members (with no guarantees). 

It will be announced when I'm finally ready for it and PLEASE don't PM me regarding this unless asked/prompted by myself or it will go unanswered. 

There will be a Flashable Disabler and Enabler. 

More to come!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 18, 2018)

Jeremy_Ball said:


> I would not even think that it's possible to do it

Click to collapse



Mine is disabled now. 

If I went into the Google Security area and, select the Google Play Protect, it will do nothing because this feature is disabled. 

I've just been working (on and off) on a delivery system and am close to being done with 2 Flashable versions for disabling and enabling them. 

I'm not finished with the Flashable files yet with no ETA at this point in time. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## AllanonMage (Jun 25, 2018)

I tried to use Android without Google Play and it's not really feasible.  The apps I paid for won't work without it installed 

I didn't realize that Google Play Protect wasn't completely disabled when you disabled it.  That's   with a side of mashed ridiculous.

Can I freeze/disable Google Play to keep Google's grubby fat tentacles out of my orifices?  I'm guessing that would cause problems with billing and push notifications.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 25, 2018)

AllanonMage said:


> I tried to use Android without Google Play and it's not really feasible.  The apps I paid for won't work without it installed
> 
> I didn't realize that Google Play Protect wasn't completely disabled when you disabled it.  That's   with a side of mashed ridiculous.
> 
> Can I freeze/disable Google Play to keep Google's grubby fat tentacles out of my orifices?  I'm guessing that would cause problems with billing and push notifications.

Click to collapse




People really need to let it go. Trying to remove google from android will make many things not work. I made a rom remove all of googles stuff and things like GPS push notifications and other will not work. So people need to either accept google or move to apple.


----------



## gregpilot (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello please do tell any progress on your work?

Thanks for your time.

Sent from my T100TAM using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## gregpilot (Aug 11, 2018)

zelendel said:


> People really need to let it go. Trying to remove google from android will make many things not work. I made a rom remove all of googles stuff and things like GPS push notifications and other will not work. So people need to either accept google or move to apple.

Click to collapse



I understand for most people that might be true.  Though I don't think this forum is read by the average user.

I am, for one, very skeptical about google, facebook, etc, they started off as good ideas but have evolved well into intrusiveness.  It is not google's or facebook's business what web pages I visit or what apps I put on my phone.  To some extent, this behavior can be blocked but I agree its becoming increasingly difficult.

It is possible to use android without google, but its difficult and a PITA.  

I for one will not "let it go".  There are many foss options for apps, not as diverse and polished as the play store, but the "play protect" "feature" has got to go.  If you are not tech savvy enough not to install malware then maybe its a good thing. But nobody asked the user, it was forced upon us by google.    For me, I find it offensive.

Please excuse my rant.  Thanks


----------



## zelendel (Aug 12, 2018)

gregpilot said:


> I understand for most people that might be true.  Though I don't think this forum is read by the average user.
> 
> I am, for one, very skeptical about google, facebook, etc, they started off as good ideas but have evolved well into intrusiveness.  It is not google's or facebook's business what web pages I visit or what apps I put on my phone.  To some extent, this behavior can be blocked but I agree its becoming increasingly difficult.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Well see that is the thing. It doesnt matter what offends you. ( I hope you learn that life lesson fast)  The OS belongs to google, so much so that even pure AOSP has google code built in to report back to google. Like I said. Without google built in many of the hardware parts will not work properly.  Even the no google project has to use a sig spoofer to fake google signatures so that things will work. They will do what ever they want to do and no one really has a right to say other wise. Besides if they dont like it they can leave.







Turning off playu protect is easy enough.


----------



## gregpilot (Aug 12, 2018)

*Life lesson....but a different view*



zelendel said:


> Well see that is the thing. It doesnt matter what offends you. ( I hope you learn that life lesson fast)  The OS belongs to google, so much so that even pure AOSP has google code built in to report back to google  SNIP
> 
> Turning off play protect is easy enough.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply.  I am not offended by the intrusive growth of google, facebook, etc, I just don't agree with it and am willing to spend a fair amount of time to block connections to their servers. I agree, it certainly does not mater to **them**.  The life lesson I have learned is that those companies are taking advantage of the average user's unawareness of the extent of snooping and data mining they undertake.  I also agree, if you don't like gmail reading your email to serve ads, dont use it.  I rarely do.

On the same point my next phone project will be sans google.  I am curious, though, how a foss license can be "owned" by them, they are not in control of **my** phone, computer, etc, even as much as it is difficult to prevent it by disabling services, using a hardware firewall on my wifi, not installing certain apps, etc. This new behavior of play protect, for me, has crossed the line.

I realize people like me are in the minority.  But that does not change the fact its **my** phone and **my** bandwidth I am paying for.

I am curious, though, how to disable **ALL** of play protect, for now, until I work on my next phone which will not have play installed. I am also wondering if you could cite where in the generic AOSP (cyanogen, lineage) code there is telemetry going to google, even if gapps is not installed.

Please do share.

Thank you


----------



## droopyar (Jul 20, 2017)

I notice google will installed and monitor (scan my device without my consent) with the new Google Play protect tool.

How to uninstall permanent or BLOCK it from scanning my device?

Google says it is an antivirus, but ALL antivirus are backdoor, same as samsung Smart Guard that send all your files on the background to Chetahh mobile.

I dont want to have ANY antivirus on my device, as all are backdoor now. Even kaspersky is backdoor, thats why USA has officially remove it from ALL their servers.


----------



## TRexombo (Aug 12, 2018)

@gregpilot,
I'm like you my brother and I totally agree that they have taken it too far. google, facebook, apple and all the rest.
In my opinion, the moment they first started collecting ANY information on us they crossed the line. I despise those practices. It is an invasion of my privacy. I am like you, I always try to go as google free as possible on each of my google owned android phones. If someone would ever come out with a decent alternative to Android and IPhone I would jump at the chance to leave them behind.
Just yesterday I used my titanium backup to freeze playstore and so far no performance issues.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 12, 2018)

I've got a *"possible"* way to disable the Play Protect (at least until the Play Services are updated) and it requires Root access to the following 2 locations.


```
/data/system/users/0/
```


```
/data/app/com.google.android.gms-2/
```

For now, is specific to an ARM device since that's the only one I've tested this on thus far. 

No guarantees but, it might work for others as well... 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## zelendel (Aug 12, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I've got a *"possible"* way to disable the Play Protect (at least until the Play Services are updated) and it requires Root access to the following 2 locations.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not just disable it.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 12, 2018)

gregpilot said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I am not offended by the intrusive growth of google, facebook, etc, I just don't agree with it and am willing to spend a fair amount of time to block connections to their servers. I agree, it certainly does not mater to **them**.  The life lesson I have learned is that those companies are taking advantage of the average user's unawareness of the extent of snooping and data mining they undertake.  I also agree, if you don't like gmail reading your email to serve ads, dont use it.  I rarely do.
> 
> On the same point my next phone project will be sans google.  I am curious, though, how a foss license can be "owned" by them, they are not in control of **my** phone, computer, etc, even as much as it is difficult to prevent it by disabling services, using a hardware firewall on my wifi, not installing certain apps, etc. This new behavior of play protect, for me, has crossed the line.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it is your phone but all you own is the hardware. The software is not yours and is only licensed to you.

As for the Foss license you mis understand what the license for android is. The apache license that it is under means when a company takes and uses the code, they own that code.

As for the minority. I'm there with you. Even more so that my whole online person can be tracked back to someone that is not even I  the same country as me. I don't put anything personal or identifying on the internet. People have just forgotten just how Un-safe that is.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 12, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Why not just disable it. View attachment 4570327

Click to collapse



The process that I use doesn't require having to constantly disable it unless the Play Services are updated. 

For myself, after this process has been performed, when I enter Google from the system menu then the Security, i can select the Protect all I want but, it won't enter that portion because it's disabled. 

With everything else that I have on my plate, i just haven't had the time to create an appropriate flashable zip i had planned on doing for quite some time. 

I can't guarantee that this process will work but, it simple and may work in the meantime. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## gregpilot (Aug 12, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Why not just disable it.
> 
> View attachment 4570327

Click to collapse



Because (the menu in your screenshot) does not disable it fully.  It **may** not scan outside of play store apps, but the way google forces "updates" on the user does not earn my trust. I have a few apps where I prefer the functionality and/or UI in previous versions, and although I have automatic updates turned off, the last "update" to play store turned this setting off (I sure did not). The next time I was on wifi (the setting "update apps only over wifi" was enabled without my consent),  several of my apps updated before I saw this and turned off my wifi.  Thanks to TB I restored my earlier apps.

In any event, although my (play protect) is "disabled" it really is not, when I install an app from fdroid I still get a play protect "warning".  

I just want it **gone**.

Thanks.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 12, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> The process that I use doesn't require having to constantly disable it unless the Play Services are updated.
> 
> For myself, after this process has been performed, when I enter Google from the system menu then the Security, i can select the Protect all I want but, it won't enter that portion because it's disabled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Not sure what you mean by constantly as I disable it once as soon as I flash my rom and I never have to touch it again until I reflash my rom. Also might be rom reated as protect is not in the system settings for the rom I am using.




gregpilot said:


> Because (the menu in your screenshot) does not disable it fully.  It **may** not scan outside of play store apps, but the way google forces "updates" on the user does not earn my trust. I have a few apps where I prefer the functionality and/or UI in previous versions, and although I have automatic updates turned off, the last "update" to play store turned this setting off (I sure did not). The next time I was on wifi (the setting "update apps only over wifi" was enabled without my consent),  several of my apps updated before I saw this and turned off my wifi.  Thanks to TB I restored my earlier apps.
> 
> In any event, although my (play protect) is "disabled" it really is not, when I install an app from fdroid I still get a play protect "warning".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




That warning is built into the playstore. You are gonna have to live with it.  If your stuff is doing that then there is an issue with your rom that is wiping those settings. I have never had this happen in over 10 years on android unless it was caused by a bad rom. 



I am right there with you. I have between 15 to 20 apps that I refuse to update. Many of them being googles apps. So I see what you are trying to do.




To be honest I just dont get everyones complaining.  I mean if they want things their way they are more then welcome to make it their way instead of what is being given to them to use. Sounds to me like a child that got ice cream that complains that it doesnt have sprinkles.


----------



## gregpilot (Aug 12, 2018)

zelendel said:


> To be honest I just dont get everyones complaining.  I mean if they want things their way they are more then welcome to make it their way instead of what is being given to them to use. Sounds to me like a child that got ice cream that complains that it doesnt have sprinkles.

Click to collapse



That is why we are here, no??  We are taking the liberty (required by foss license) to re-engineer the code.  google has no right to stop us.


----------



## gregpilot (Aug 12, 2018)

*Any idea on this?*



Ibuprophen said:


> I've got a *"possible"* way to disable the Play Protect (at least until the Play Services are updated) and it requires Root access to the following 2 locations.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, where do we go from here?  We can get to those locations. 
The location /data/app/com.google.android.gms-2 appears to be an apk.


And, any idea if this will do anything.....a screencap from app "disable service", I am guessing on this as there are **many** services associated with google play. What I have disabled is either incorrect (probably) or the app has limitations.

Thanks!


----------



## zelendel (Aug 13, 2018)

gregpilot said:


> That is why we are here, no??  We are taking the liberty (required by foss license) to re-engineer the code.  google has no right to stop us.

Click to collapse






Well see that is what you are getting wrong. Android is only a FOSS for the OEM not the user unless you build your own from aosp. Even then Google has incorperated so much of their tracking software into the os that you cant get away from it.


Google has every right to stop you. Think about it this way. Google doesnt have to push anything to AOSP. They could easily release say 9.0 and push nothing to aosp. They could keep it all in house and only release the kernel code.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 13, 2018)

Sorry about the wait... I had gotten pulled for some other developments that needs to be taken care of at the last minute. 

I'll be back as soon as I can get some stuff taken care of... :thumbup: 


Sent from my SM-G900V using The ClaRetoX Forum App


----------



## gregpilot (Aug 13, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Well see that is what you are getting wrong. Android is only a FOSS for the OEM not the user unless you build your own from aosp. Even then Google has incorperated so much of their tracking software into the os that you cant get away from it.
> 
> 
> Google has every right to stop you. Think about it this way. Google doesnt have to push anything to AOSP. They could easily release say 9.0 and push nothing to aosp. They could keep it all in house and only release the kernel code.

Click to collapse



Wow, google should hire you.  (.  Whether I, personally, compile a rom (a little over my head), pay someone to do it, or download one made possible by the generosity of the developers, google can't stop that from happening.  If google wants to develop a closed system (unsure, is that not their "pixel" phone) then they can/have done so.  Its my choice if I want to buy/use it.

I am still curious if you could cite one or two examples of where the google telemetry exits in the AOSP code.  My understanding is, please correct me, that is the reason for gapps.  Because of copyright issues a AOSP rom (cyanogen, sorry, lineage, AICP, etc) does not have any google apps in it. If there is still google telemetry I would like to be aware of that.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 13, 2018)

gregpilot said:


> Wow, google should hire you.  (.  Whether I, personally, compile a rom (a little over my head), pay someone to do it, or download one made possible by the generosity of the developers, google can't stop that from happening.  If google wants to develop a closed system (unsure, is that not their "pixel" phone) then they can/have done so.  Its my choice if I want to buy/use it.
> 
> I am still curious if you could cite one or two examples of where the google telemetry exits in the AOSP code.  My understanding is, please correct me, that is the reason for gapps.  Because of copyright issues a AOSP rom (cyanogen, sorry, lineage, AICP, etc) does not have any google apps in it. If there is still google telemetry I would like to be aware of that.

Click to collapse






They are already working on a closed sourced system. Hell Google already is working on a replacement for android all together with Fuchia Even many of the system files for the pixel devices are closed sourced versions.  This has always been the case with AOSP. 



As for Google hiring me, that would be pointless as I hate what they do but I also accept that it is their right to do so. As I said. There is nothing forcing them to post any of the code to aosp. Not one bit of it. They could have said fine. here is 9.0 but we are not pushing the source and there is nothing anyone could do about it.


Now as for what you asked. I could send you to places to look over code but you would most likely not even undertand what you are reading. So here is a good test. Flash a pure aosp rom and try to connect to GPS. 



Gapps are not just apps. Also roms are compiled with closed source binaries from both the OEM as well as google.


----------



## gregpilot (Aug 30, 2018)

Any developments?  Mr Zelendel, despite my admitting to compiling a rom from source a little over my head, no need to be condescending. If you showed me a few things I just might learn something.


----------



## netscott (Sep 8, 2018)

You can disable Google Play Protect by disabling the Google Play Store (force stop), install an app and then reenable (if necessary).


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 8, 2018)

netscott said:


> You can disable Google Play Protect by disabling the Google Play Store (force stop), install an app and then reenable (if necessary).

Click to collapse



Actually, you can open the PlayStore, tap the menu button, then find the "Play protect" option, then find the "Scan device for security threats" option, then turn it off. It can be re-enabled whenever you choose by doing the same process to turn it on.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 20, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Actually, you can open the PlayStore, tap the menu button, then find the "Play protect" option, then find the "Scan device for security threats" option, then turn it off. It can be re-enabled whenever you choose by doing the same process to turn it on.

Click to collapse



No can do - I'm running MicroG, and my PlayStore doesn't have this setting (the full version does, though). My ROM doesn't have any Google settings either.

On every apk, the installer bugs me to turn on Play Protect - and I mis-clicked once, so now it seems to be on forever.

But: If I can turn it on manually in the apk installer, there should be some way to disable it again?

@Ibuprophen: Please do enlighten us if you've found a way, pretty please with sugar on it


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2018)

Marsu42 said:


> No can do - I'm running MicroG, and my PlayStore doesn't have this setting (the full version does, though). My ROM doesn't have any Google settings either.
> 
> On every apk, the installer bugs me to turn on Play Protect - and I mis-clicked once, so now it seems to be on forever.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to system settings>applications then find the PlayStore app on the list, tap on it, then on the app info screen, find the option that says storage, tap on it, then find the clear data option, tap it and all data associated to PlayStore will be wiped, including undoing the option that you clicked by accident. Then, when you use the PlayStore then next time, just make sure that when it prompts you asking about Play Protect, don't enable it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 20, 2018)

I haven't forgotten about this but, with my limited time and current developments, i had to put this aside. 

The only resolution I had would require root for modifying a specific file... 

I was going to try and create a flashable zip for accomplishing this but, i started it briefly and put it aside for other items. 

Right now, the best way I can think of, is to go into the System Settings Menu, then select Google, then Security, then Play Protect and turn it off. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900V device.


----------



## ryan5181 (Oct 7, 2018)

My Google Protect options are greyed out, so I cannot turn it either on or off, and searched on google but it seems that no one is having that issue at all - I wonder---


----------



## droopyar (Jul 20, 2017)

I notice google will installed and monitor (scan my device without my consent) with the new Google Play protect tool.

How to uninstall permanent or BLOCK it from scanning my device?

Google says it is an antivirus, but ALL antivirus are backdoor, same as samsung Smart Guard that send all your files on the background to Chetahh mobile.

I dont want to have ANY antivirus on my device, as all are backdoor now. Even kaspersky is backdoor, thats why USA has officially remove it from ALL their servers.


----------



## KevMetal (Nov 21, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Not sure what you mean by constantly as I disable it once as soon as I flash my rom and I never have to touch it again until I reflash my rom. Also might be rom reated as protect is not in the system settings for the rom I am using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well the truth is mine turns itself back on everytime I reboot . I don't really mind "big brother" stories and all that but I certainly don't want the police walking through my house every day ...Google police is literally walking through my phone everyday ...and it doesn't protect me cos my phone is full of spam ( adverts , popups & just useless mind numbing singles adverts etc etc on chrome with adaway etc etc etc) so what are they protecting me from ? I have a feeling they are making money lettting the thieves in the backdoor to spread their spam thick ...so well just live with google ...until something better comes along but then it's "adios amigos" ......if nothing comes along I'll  still secure my house from the thieves MYSELF and I won't let the cops in without a warrant either and Google doesn't have one .:good:
Hope you see some reason .


----------



## zelendel (Nov 21, 2018)

KevMetal said:


> Well the truth is mine turns itself back on everytime I reboot . I don't really mind "big brother" stories and all that but I certainly don't want the police walking through my house every day ...Google police is literally walking through my phone everyday ...and it doesn't protect me cos my phone is full of spam ( adverts , popups & just useless mind numbing singles adverts etc etc on chrome with adaway etc etc etc) so what are they protecting me from ? I have a feeling they are making money lettting the thieves in the backdoor to spread their spam thick ...so well just live with google ...until something better comes along but then it's "adios amigos" ......if nothing comes along I'll  still secure my house from the thieves MYSELF and I won't let the cops in without a warrant either and Google doesn't have one .:good:
> Hope you see some reason .

Click to collapse



Well the  that is on your oem not allowing you to make the change.

I get your point I really do. But they are completely different.  You are using android (which if you want to bring the police aspect of it into it) which is more akin to being in jail.  Android is Googles house.  It's their rules.  You could just use f-droid. At least until a Droid is replaced with fusia then things will get really interesting.

But the bottom line is that we can all complain and moan all we want but as long as we keep using it then our words are as hollow as any threats people make.


----------



## KevMetal (Nov 22, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Well the that is on your oem not allowing you to make the change.
> 
> I get your point I really do. But they are completely different. You are using android (which if you want to bring the police aspect of it into it) which is more akin to being in jail. Android is Googles house. It's their rules. You could just use f-droid. At least until a Droid is replaced with fusia then things will get really interesting.
> 
> But the bottom line is that we can all complain and moan all we want but as long as we keep using it then our words are as hollow as any threats people make.

Click to collapse



Yes , that is true to an extent . Since I was using nexus on a custom rom before where turning this feature off actually worked I was unaware that this is not a universally permanently working toggle ..if either google or the oem mentioned locking this down I would have taken another device to be certain . My current solution is freezing playstore with sd maid and blocking internet access with firewall and trying to keep background processes dead with backgrounder but this is a mission. So more to the point ...if given more information and choice more people would react and more peope will react further into the future when more awareness of these problems happen. In my analogy I don't really care whose the house is ...if i paid i get fair usage and right to privacy under the law ...in both cases i wouldn't sign nor tacitly allow unfettered access the property regardless if i were a tenant or not ..if my analogy was  more accurate the parameters and argument hold strong . The house is mine ....Google provides water and the oem install pipes ...in which case to be clear they have no official authority over anything and are being paid for a service which i can moan about all day long as a customer when my water pressure is no longer to my liking and i don't really care if it was the supplier or installers fault ...but no ...im not an idiot that just complains ...my water pressure will be restored to my liking when i have a Saturday off to think about solution or just changing them out for another ...in the meantime they are not welcome to come and go as they please to protect their our interests and take advantage of mine under the guise of maintenance.:good:


----------



## zelendel (Nov 22, 2018)

KevMetal said:


> Yes , that is true to an extent . Since I was using nexus on a custom rom before where turning this feature off actually worked I was unaware that this is not a universally permanently working toggle ..if either google or the oem mentioned locking this down I would have taken another device to be certain . My current solution is freezing playstore with sd maid and blocking internet access with firewall and trying to keep background processes dead with backgrounder but this is a mission. So more to the point ...if given more information and choice more people would react and more peope will react further into the future when more awareness of these problems happen. In my analogy I don't really care whose the house is ...if i paid i get fair usage and right to privacy under the law ...in both cases i wouldn't sign nor tacitly allow unfettered access the property regardless if i were a tenant or not ..if my analogy was  more accurate the parameters and argument hold strong . The house is mine ....Google provides water and the oem install pipes ...in which case to be clear they have no official authority over anything and are being paid for a service which i can moan about all day long as a customer when my water pressure is no longer to my liking and i don't really care if it was the supplier or installers fault ...but no ...im not an idiot that just complains ...my water pressure will be restored to my liking when i have a Saturday off to think about solution or just changing them out for another ...in the meantime they are not welcome to come and go as they please to protect their our interests and take advantage of mine under the guise of maintenance.:good:

Click to collapse






See that is something that doesnt sound right. I am not sure what OEM you are using but I would not be using them as doing that violates google policies. 



See thats part of the misunderstanding. You didnt pay for the OS. Unlike windows or IOS, you can not charge for android.  What we pay for is the hardware and only get a license to use the software as is. Its all in the TOS of android. 



Aslo when it comes right down to it. I dont know what country you live in but in the US if the police have enough cause they can flat out kick you out of your house and there is nothing you can do about it. Yes this is only under extreme situations but it is the same deal. Also this is more like you are using the house. Not that you bought it. 



To be honest people generally dont really care. They blindly trust any OS maker. Be it Apple, Google, Microsoft or who ever. Just look at facebook. Cant really worry about security while you use it.


----------



## helpneeded9 (Mar 29, 2019)

Using google play protect settings (on/off) no longer works!  All apps are scanned regardless of settings.  When Google protect finds the app I wish to keep, IT insists on deleting it without my consent!

  Is there a way to kill the Google app process or add an app to the ignore list?


----------



## jeffshead (Mar 30, 2019)

helpneeded9 said:


> Using google play protect settings (on/off) no longer works!  All apps are scanned regardless of settings.  When Google protect finds the app I wish to keep, IT insists on deleting it without my consent!
> 
> Is there a way to kill the Google app process or add an app to the ignore list?

Click to collapse



I've had Play Protect disabled in the settings for a long time and today I was notified about an app, for the first time.

So Google provides options so users can disable that functionality but it really doesn't disable it. We are paying for devices and services that are almost totally controlled by others. What other aspects of our lives are similar? Think about that... End users' complacency is the problem. Why are we settling for this? We don't have to.


----------



## solitarios.lupus (Mar 30, 2019)

jeffshead said:


> I've had Play Protect disabled in the settings for a long time and today I was notified about an app, for the first time.
> 
> So Google provides options so users can disable that functionality but it really doesn't disable it. We are paying for devices and services that are almost totally controlled by others. What other aspects of our lives are similar? Think about that... End users' complacency is the problem. Why are we settling for this? We don't have to.

Click to collapse



I have had it off since day one and I have not had it scan but I also have disabled app and web tracking and everything else normies use to help their life be "eaiser" with google. Im better that is where it is scanning them. 

If people really want to stop it they will have to disable everything google tracking. Which means you lose alot of options from google.


----------



## jeffshead (Mar 30, 2019)

solitarios.lupus said:


> I have had it off since day one and I have not had it scan but I also have disabled app and web tracking and everything else normies use to help their life be "eaiser" with google. Im better that is where it is scanning them.
> 
> If people really want to stop it they will have to disable everything google tracking. Which means you lose alot of options from google.

Click to collapse



The first thing I do is disable all of that crap. I'll check all settings again and see if they recently added something that can be turned off.

UPDATE: I can't find anything else to turn off. What app and web tracking settings are you referring to? I already have everything disabled on the phone and when I check the Google Account settings when I login to my account from a desktop.


----------



## zelendel (Mar 30, 2019)

jeffshead said:


> The first thing I do is disable all of that crap. I'll check all settings again and see if they recently added something that can be turned off.
> 
> UPDATE: I can't find anything else to turn off. What app and web tracking settings are you referring to?

Click to collapse



All of them. Even YouTube history.


----------



## jeffshead (Mar 30, 2019)

zelendel said:


> All of them. Even YouTube history.

Click to collapse



I already have EVERYTHING disabled on the phone and when I check the Google Account settings when I login to my account from a desktop.


----------



## zelendel (Mar 30, 2019)

jeffshead said:


> I already have EVERYTHING disabled on the phone and when I check the Google Account settings when I login to my account from a desktop.

Click to collapse



What device do you have? Maybe something is stopping it.


----------



## jeffshead (Mar 30, 2019)

zelendel said:


> What device do you have? Maybe something is stopping it.

Click to collapse



Rooted Pixel XL, first gen.

Here is a screenshot from Play Protect:


----------



## zelendel (Mar 30, 2019)

jeffshead said:


> Rooted Pixel XL, first gen.
> 
> Here is a screenshot from Play Protect:

Click to collapse



Yeah that you can't do anything about as the apps are scanned (so they say) when it is uploaded.  Nothing we can do about that. It just won't scan your device when it comes to sidloaded apps.


----------



## jeffshead (Mar 30, 2019)

zelendel said:


> Yeah that you can't do anything about as the apps are scanned (so they say) when it is uploaded.  Nothing we can do about that. It just won't scan your device when it comes to sidloaded apps.

Click to collapse



Luck Patcher is a side-loaded app


----------



## zelendel (Mar 30, 2019)

jeffshead said:


> Luck Patcher is a side-loaded app

Click to collapse



Of course it is catching that one. Every store as well as xda have thay app flagged. That app is a Warez app as well a a malware ridden mess. You have gotten all the help you will from me or anyone else here. Thzt app is universally hated on xda and is even banned here as are all talks about it or dealing with it.  My advice would be to remove it and the  factory reset your device to make sure all the crap is gone. Then redo your devices without it.


----------



## jeffshead (Mar 30, 2019)

zelendel said:


> Of course it is catching that one. Every store as well as xda have thay app flagged. That app is a Warez app as well a a malware ridden mess. You have gotten all the help you will from me or anyone else here. Thzt app is universally hated on xda and is even banned here as are all talks about it or dealing with it.  My advice would be to remove it and the  factory reset your device to make sure all the crap is gone. Then redo your devices without it.

Click to collapse



Wow. Had no idea. I only used it once to try and get the YouTube app to play in the background. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## zelendel (Mar 30, 2019)

jeffshead said:


> Wow. Had no idea. I only used it once to try and get the YouTube app to play in the background. Thanks for the advice.

Click to collapse



Oh is that all. OK remove that and go find YouTube advanced here in the forums. That will do what you want.


----------



## jeffshead (Mar 30, 2019)

zelendel said:


> Oh is that all. OK remove that and go find YouTube advanced here in the forums. That will do what you want.

Click to collapse



I'll check that out.
I removed Lucky Patcher. Do you know if any of the Malware scanners on Google Play would be sufficient rather than rebuilding my phone from scratch? It takes me days to get everything set up .


----------



## zelendel (Mar 30, 2019)

jeffshead said:


> I'll check that out.
> I removed Lucky Patcher. Do you know if any of the Malware scanners on Google Play would be sufficient rather than rebuilding my phone from scratch? It takes me days to get everything set up .

Click to collapse



No they are all bs. There was even a huge news story a out how malware scanning apps on Android are snake oil lol.

The best thing is just keep an eye out and make sure to use ad blockers and even a good vpn like Blokda might be a good idea.

If you see things odd then you will have to reset. But you may not have to. Just keep a weather eye out for anything that seems odd. Like full screen ads or ads on your lockscreen.


----------



## jeffshead (Mar 30, 2019)

zelendel said:


> No they are all bs. There was even a huge news story a out how malware scanning apps on Android are snake oil lol.
> 
> The best thing is just keep an eye out and make sure to use ad blockers and even a good vpn like Blokda might be a good idea.
> 
> If you see things odd then you will have to reset. But you may not have to. Just keep a weather eye out for anything that seems odd. Like full screen ads or ads on your lockscreen.

Click to collapse



Wish I'd found YouTube Vanced before I came across the webpage that said that patcher app could make the YT app play in the background. I've done nothing with that app since trying to patch the YT app so hopefully I'm OK. Thanks, again.


----------



## droopyar (Jul 20, 2017)

I notice google will installed and monitor (scan my device without my consent) with the new Google Play protect tool.

How to uninstall permanent or BLOCK it from scanning my device?

Google says it is an antivirus, but ALL antivirus are backdoor, same as samsung Smart Guard that send all your files on the background to Chetahh mobile.

I dont want to have ANY antivirus on my device, as all are backdoor now. Even kaspersky is backdoor, thats why USA has officially remove it from ALL their servers.


----------



## zelendel (Mar 30, 2019)

jeffshead said:


> Wish I'd found YouTube Vanced before I came across the webpage that said that patcher app could make the YT app play in the background. I've done nothing with that app since trying to patch the YT app so hopefully I'm OK. Thanks, again.

Click to collapse



Hey man, no worries. We have all done it. I when I first stsrted doing this oh 20 years ago on feature phones like the razor v3 flip. My devixe was a mess for soo long I learned how to use it that way lol.

Here is a piece of advice. And I'll paraphrase from the Fast and Furious. This is xda if you can't find why you need on this site. Then you don't belong near a phone. 

Welcome don't forget to get your xda search plug in for your fav browser.  It will help.


----------



## helpneeded9 (Mar 30, 2019)

*still need help*

Everything I can think of to turn off is turned off or blocked, including all tracking & SCANNING.  I want to keep my unapproved app.  How do I make Google play protect stop .... which background processes are new?


----------



## helpneeded9 (Mar 31, 2019)

*I found a temporary fix ..... yay!!!*

Still interested in learning more than Google wants me to know....


----------



## KevMetal (Apr 1, 2019)

helpneeded9 said:


> Still interested in learning more than Google wants me to know....

Click to collapse



just use sd maid or titanium and switch off google scan , disable auto-update ...then using root FREEZE playstore with sdmaid or titanium or any free root apk freeze application 

unfreeze when needed ...use ...refreeze


----------



## helpneeded9 (Apr 2, 2019)

*my phone can't be rooted*



KevMetal said:


> just use sd maid or titanium and switch off google scan , disable auto-update ...then using root FREEZE playstore with sdmaid or titanium or any free root apk freeze application
> 
> unfreeze when needed ...use ...refreeze

Click to collapse



I'm seriously considering buying new phone so I can root and have control .... until then, still working the problem, still looking for help to stop Google play protect from deleting the app on my unrootable phone.


----------



## helpneeded9 (Apr 5, 2019)

*giving up*

Disabled google play on all devices.  It's not the only app in town.  
https://www.tricksgalaxy.com/google-playstore-alternatives/

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 6, 2019)

helpneeded9 said:


> Disabled google play on all devices.  It's not the only app in town.
> https://www.tricksgalaxy.com/google-playstore-alternatives/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------

Click to collapse


That replaces the PlayStore, that is not the same thing as Google Play Services. Replacing PlayStore doesn't remove the need for Google Play Services because there are other Google apps on devices, YouTube, Maps, keyboard, Gmail, etc.. 

Completely removing Google from a device is possible, but it involves more than replacing the PlayStore.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## KevMetal (Apr 7, 2019)

yeah but microG and no gapps has too many shortcomings to be a workable workaround ...ive tried a few times on different devices and API levels and ALWAYS had to revert because I lost some functionality ...

Closest you will get is fake or patched store and fakegapps with xposed ...still also problematic

however this discussion is related to people who have gapps installed ( with or without root ) who wants to prevent Playstore from auto scanning or auto updating appks REGARDLESS of these options being disabled in settings ...basically Google overriding user preferences 

obviously in the case of root this is much easier trough freezing with root apk or limiting Playstore through permissions denial like appops if you have xposed .....

if you have no root but twrp i guess in an extreme situation you could rip out ( delete ) Playstore then use another option like above guy ....but im pretty certain some app or another is gonna fc and complain ...so personally for now my option is to freeze playstore and install from apk mirror 

for non-root and non-twrp guys i dont see a solution ...not certain how above guy implemented his change from playstore to another service since he said he doesnt have root ...or maybe he rooted in the end ...or deleted the apk from custom recovery ...

either way, the discussion was never about going full on GAPPLESS


----------



## helpneeded9 (Apr 8, 2019)

*I know what I'm doing*



Droidriven said:


> That replaces the PlayStore, that is not the same thing as Google Play Services. Replacing PlayStore doesn't remove the need for Google Play Services because there are other Google apps on devices, YouTube, Maps, keyboard, Gmail, etc..
> 
> Completely removing Google from a device is possible, but it involves more than replacing the PlayStore.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






Thanks but you're kinda off base.  I know what I'm doing ?
... it's working ...

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------




KevMetal said:


> yeah but microG and no gapps has too many shortcomings to be a workable workaround ...ive tried a few times on different devices and API levels and ALWAYS had to revert because I lost some functionality ...
> 
> Closest you will get is fake or patched store and fakegapps with xposed ...still also problematic
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Disabling GP works, so does disabling the process on an unrooted phone (took me 10 days to find the right process) .... it's possible .... don't give up ...


----------



## borissprat (Apr 23, 2019)

helpneeded9 said:


> Thanks but you're kinda off base.  I know what I'm doing
> ... it's working ...
> ---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------
> 
> Disabling GP works, so does disabling the process on an unrooted phone (took me 10 days to find the right process) .... it's possible .... don't give up ...

Click to collapse



you have pm - clues please


----------



## phnikola (May 1, 2019)

Edited: Nevermind...


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Jun 19, 2019)

Thread Cleaned.

If there is nothing value to this thread please take it off public threads. This or any thread isn't a debate ground for anyone!

Kindly stay on topic.

Thanks
SacredDeviL666.


----------



## pwag (Aug 18, 2019)

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




zelendel said:


> Of course it is catching that one. Every store as well as xda have thay app flagged. That app is a Warez app as well a a malware ridden mess. You have gotten all the help you will from me or anyone else here. Thzt app is universally hated on xda and is even banned here as are all talks about it or dealing with it.  My advice would be to remove it and the  factory reset your device to make sure all the crap is gone. Then redo your devices without it.

Click to collapse



You mean instead of using a program to modify the apk its morally more correct to use a bootlegged version of YouTube that someone else has broken into and altered the proprietary code so that a user can do something that the original dev did not want them to do.

Seems legit.

You can't pick and choose your sins here. If lp is bad, then altered google apps are bad.

What XDA seems to quibble on is that it's okay to rape and pillage Google's app code to allow unauthorized features but not a smaller devs.

Well pals, they're either both WRONG or they are both right. Anything else is just moral gymnastics to lie to oneself.

My favorite irony is that LP discussion is FORBIDDEN buy XDA allows fricking KingoRoot to be posted, proliferated and discussed.

That app is flat out MALware and its developers should be kidney punched and have their matchstick sized wrists whacked


----------



## zelendel (Aug 18, 2019)

pwag said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well seems someone lied to you. Guess what. Life is not fair. This is a private own forums and the rules and theirs to make as they see fit.

See you also seem to think that your views are right. Yet in China where kingoroot is developed this is not only normal but required. 

Also they never lied about it. Stealing from small devs is not ok but bypassing it for a huge company is completely ok.  Don't like it? Well too bad? It's xdas rules and you are welcome leave.  Or how about learn something and the  contribute. Instead of just complaining about things not being fair to what you call morlas.


----------



## pwag (Aug 18, 2019)

zelendel said:


> Of course it is catching that one. Every store as well as xda have thay app flagged. That app is a Warez app as well a a malware ridden mess. You have gotten all the help you will from me or anyone else here. Thzt app is universally hated on xda and is even banned here as are all talks about it or dealing with it.  My advice would be to remove it and the  factory reset your device to make sure all the crap is gone. Then redo your devices without it.

Click to collapse





zelendel said:


> Well seems someone lied to you. Guess what. Life is not fair. This is a private own forums and the rules and theirs to make as they see fit.
> 
> See you also seem to think that your views are right. Yet in China where kingoroot is developed this is not only normal but required.
> 
> Also they never lied about it. Stealing from small devs is not ok but bypassing it for a huge company is completely ok.  Don't like it? Well too bad? It's xdas rules and you are welcome leave.  Or how about learn something and the  contribute. Instead of just complaining about things not being fair to what you call morlas.

Click to collapse



"Stealing from small devs is not ok but bypassing it for a huge company is completely ok."

Moral gymnastics.  Look at them go! How are your feelings on Nan King? The folks from Japan thought it was justified because they were "just" Chinese. Moral gymnastics.

So I know no one lied to me I never claimed to have been decieved by XDA's tacite endorsement of KingRoot by them not treating it the same way as they treat LP. I said it was my favorite irony and its as amusing as the pervailing attitude of folks like you: *Steal from google and no one bats an eye. Use a program to burn out a small devs intrusive adware and ya'll lose your minds.*

But some of you are still big proponents of ad blockers which ... deny devs ad revenue. 

It's _hilarious_.

Why would I leave? What part of using XDA means that I am no longer allowed to have an opinion or disagree with pervailing, incorrect, attitdes?
Your authoritarian "don't like? Then you are free to leave" attitude is simple-minded.  It amuses me to stay. You amsme me. I like it. And there's huge swaths of this forum that are incredibily useful and its awesome to be part of those portions of the community.

"See you also seem to think that your views are right. Yet in China where kingoroot is developed this is not only normal but required"

I am not going to base what is acceptable or not acceptable by whats normal in authoritarian  China. No one should, in my opinion. Not even the Chinese. Not only do they firewall the whole country i an attempt to prevent the Chinese people from being somwthing close to free, they've driven tanks over their own people for voicing dissent.  Kingoroot is no more trustworthy than LP and  no more safe. They're both garbage.

The problem with Play protect is that not only is it not obeying the user, its scanning apps and god knows what else and is probably phoning home and the user has a right to be able to turn that off. You cannot "user agreement" away control of a fundamental right like privacy, no matter what a corporation wants you to believe. 

My fix for now will be trying to firewall Play services so it can't get web access and running updates through Aurora store.

I will not tolerate viper being flagged as a play protect issue. Google can KMA.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 18, 2019)

pwag said:


> "Stealing from small devs is not ok but bypassing it for a huge company is completely ok."
> 
> Moral gymnastics.  Look at them go! How are your feelings on Nan King? The folks from Japan thought it was justified because they were "just" Chinese.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow you sound like you have a huge opinion on things that your opinion means nothing about.

Not sure what you expected from a hackers site? Also if I were you I wouldn't speak too much, about what is going on in other countries.  Not unless you are getting off your butt to do something about it. I didn't see you at the protest in Hong Kong. But you are welcome to show what you are made of and come join us. Until then your words are as hollow as your anger at Google. 


Yup keep, saying that while you give Google money by using their products. 

Who are you to judge what is rught for others?  

As for why would you leave? If you don't like the rules that is your only option. Well it really doesn't matter if you did or not. Your opinions will not matter to anyone other then you. 

Also a news flash. This is a privetly  owned site. You have zero rights here. Let alone there is no such thing as a right.  It's all made up. But that is for another topic. 


Here is the bottom line. Xda says this is the way it is and that is all that matters.  Get too loud about it and you can easily be banned.

Either way. From this post and your history it is clear you are no longer worth my time. Enjoy pissing into the wind and telling yourself it's raining.


----------



## pwag (Aug 18, 2019)

zelendel said:


> Wow you sound like you have a huge opinion on things that your opinion means nothing about.
> 
> Not sure what you expected from a hackers site? Also if I were you I wouldn't speak too much, about what is going on in other countries.  Not unless you are getting off your butt to do something about it. I didn't see you at the protest in Hong Kong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't tell what you're referring to in any parts of this post.  Sorry. There's either a language barrier or something else going on here. 

There's some vague threat in there that I shouldn't disagree with you or I'll be banned. That I shouldn't talk about what's going on in pther  countries and it ends with an unrelated shot at my post history and child-like "I'm leaving" kind of statement? At least you didn't call me "fake news" I guess.

Also... I don't know what my post history has to do with anything? I've been mostly helpful to my fellow xda'er and tried to be amusing. 

So...I didn't creep through your post history at all. Is that normal? Should I have? Did you look for my Facebook too?


----------



## zelendel (Aug 18, 2019)

pwag said:


> I can't tell what you're referring to in any parts of this post.  Sorry. There's either a language barrier or something else going on here.
> 
> There's some vague threat in there that I shouldn't disagree with you or I'll be banned. That I shouldn't talk about what's going on in pther  countries and it ends with an unrelated shot at my post history and child-like "I'm leaving" kind of statement? At least you didn't call me "fake news" I guess.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One must know the level of intelligence they are dealing with. It's not launguge that is the barrier. 

By all means you will see a decade plus of posts on this site. From my time as a normal user, to a rom dev for windows mobile up to Android, my time as a lead dev on a few teams, almaot 8 years on the moderator team as well, as every development committee the site has. That is what you will find. 

Oh no threats. Just a warning. It's got nothing to do with me.

But either way. Good luck, you are gonna need it here.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 21, 2019)

Thread closed, as it has run way past its course.


----------

